# crash disque et séceles



## barbacane (11 Mai 2000)

Hello,

Suite à un probléme de disque dur, l'ordi ne trouvait plus de systéme au démarrage et le disque ne se montait plus aprés un bootage par cd (pb PEOF n°...... d'aprés sos disque), j'ai été obligé aprés une belle lutte sur techtool pour récupéré mes fichiers, d'initialiser mon disque. Aprés réinstallation, tous remarche. Une sécelle du crash est visible au démarrage: il recommence à chercher le systéme au démarrage (icône systéme + "?" ) mais aprés un laps de temps inconnue, il le trouve et le charge.
Est ce un signe anonciateur d'un autre probléme, et est ce qu'il est possible de corriger ce bug?
merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Mai 2000)

Essaie d'aller dans le tableau de bord Démarrage et de sélectionner ton disque dur de démarrage... tu es peut être victime de la fonction Netboot qui cherche un disque sur le réseau pour booter avant de regarder s'il n'y a pas un disque dur... sinon je ne voie pas.
Anyway tu peux toujours reformater et refaire une install bien propre, ca n'a jamais fait de mal.


----------



## Fogi (11 Mai 2000)

Si le disque dur n'est pas physiquement endommag on peut aussi conseiller un reformatage de bas niveau (prvoir du temps en fonction de la taille du disque)


----------

